# Craftsman - 9hp (fixed but extra parts left over) woops.



## bpm990d (Dec 4, 2011)

So I have a Tecumseh motored 9hp Craftsman snow blower. It's about 5 years old. Nice machine, but this last snow storm it threw both belts and ate one that required me taking it apart. Normally I'm pretty smart about things, but It was after a long day of work and crummy weather right before Thanksgiving and I knew my wife'm mom would have some comments if the drive way was not cleared when she showed up.

I know now I should have taken a picture! I have the manual and the part schematic but I assumed that would be enough to get everything back together (like Humpy Dumpty right?). NOT! 

I have a left over spring and for the life of me can't figure out where it goes. Anyway here is my video. 

Extra snow blower parts after fixin.AVI - YouTube

Here is the parts schematic with the spring.










Thanks!

B


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I found this page:
http://www.handymanlyness.com/archi...it/clutch_cable/replace_clutch_cable_mtd.html












I have a Troy Bilt with the same exact transmission if you need something else I could get some pictures of it tomorrow.

I do believe mine has a spring that hooks on the same place as the bottom cover, because I seem to recall it getting in the way when I put it back together.

Found this too:


----------



## bpm990d (Dec 4, 2011)

Ahhh ok. I looked at the frame and it does look like the tip of the hook goes right through that slot that holds the bottom cover on. There was a very small gouge in the paint that lines up perfectly when I loop the tail end of the spring around it. I guess it works.

Thanks for the picture and video. I would still be trying to figure it out without that.

B


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, that is where it goes.


----------



## bpm990d (Dec 4, 2011)

Carl,

Thanks for confirming that for me. It just seemed like an odd place for the tail end of the spring to go. It was obviously not odd enough for me to remember taking it off of there though. I'm entering the CRS stage of mid-life. 

Thank you both for the help.

B


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, who would think MTD would put the spring in the way of the bottom cover. It should have its own spot.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

bpm990d said:


> Carl,
> 
> Thanks for confirming that for me. It just seemed like an odd place for the tail end of the spring to go. It was obviously not odd enough for me to remember taking it off of there though. I'm entering the CRS stage of mid-life.
> 
> ...


Another happy customer here


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Talon1189 said:


> Another happy customer here


At least until he gets the bill.


----------



## bpm990d (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll post some video the when I get it fired up. Thanks again for all the help.

B


----------

